# Humminbird wide one



## rfair (Dec 20, 2013)

Trying to find some information on a humminbird wide one. I was given the head unit with no transducer. Trying to figure out what I need to get for it.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Go right to the source. Call Hummingbird or go to their website.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I had one on my current boat when I bought it new back in 94. I remember it sat in a quick disconnect mount on the console. I believe at the time it was a mid price range unit. It worked pretty good when it was new but as it got older it would give goofy readings. An example would be it would read 295' deep in 30 fow. I upgraded to a Lowrance LGX 15 (I think that was it).
Overall it wasn't a bad unit. In order to make it work I believe you will need to find that mount plus a transducer an a power cord.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

Here is some info ...
http://bb.sideimageforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=3056

Pay attention to the posts from Hummingbird_Greg ... 

He works for HB and used to be able to attend several of the HB forums ... 

Rickie


----------



## rfair (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

If it's a "Legacy" product (code for out of date and we don't support it anymore) you might have to check eBay, yard sales, fishing forums to find what you need.


----------

